# Skid Steer w/ Plow Available South Shore - Massachusetts



## bplow

I have a machine available with an operator for upcoming season. Located in Middleborough and looking for work in the surrounding area. CAT 236 with Bucket and 8' blade w/ wings on it.


----------



## bplow

To The Top


----------



## bplow

Anyone for the upcoming storm?


----------



## kattoom125

call me 401 487 4691


----------



## bplow

Anyone for snow removal or stacking this weekend?


----------

